# +ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)



## thavinci (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok since I need to save on electricity at the moment I decided to turn my FreeBSD fileserver/gateway into my wireless AP as-well.

I'm running :

```
uname -a
FreeBSD gw2 8.1-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p2 #6: Sun Mar  6 10:40:53 SAST 2011
     thavinci@gw2:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/thavinci  amd64
```

And have a

```
ath0: <Atheros 5212> mem 0xe4040000-0xe404ffff irq 18 at device 2.0 on pci7
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: AR2413 mac 7.9 RF2413 phy 4.5
```
card.

I have it set up:

```
#Wireless
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
create_args_wlan0="wlanmode hostap"
ifconfig_wlan0="inet 192.168.13.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid www.thavinci.za.net mode 11b channel 6"

hostapd_enable="YES"
```
with WPA.

Now originally I had the card in 11g mode on channel one and was presented with tons of the following errors which lead to the box crashing.


```
+ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
+ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
+ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
+ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
+ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
+ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
```

After reading everywhere it was suggested by some to change channel and others to change mode, hence I did both. I have not received a single error message after the changes, however I REALLY need the 11g mode!

What can I do to make this work properly?


----------

